# Possibly An Irritan?



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I didn't buy this guy but I did manage to see him at a LFS. Took a trip to a LFS that's about an hour drive from me and found that they had 1 1/2" Gold Macs for $25. The little dude was a crazy finger chaser already, if I would've had an extra tank setup at home I would've been buying him right up. But anyways to more the important topic...What is this Piranha?

They had him labeled at a "Red Diamond Piranha", could he possibly be an Irritan? He has a red anal fin and an elongated nose. The spots on him look a little different as well. If so this could be a rare find and I may just have to make another trip and pick this guy up.

Sorry but this is the best photo that I could get, he kept on hiding behind the plants.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Sacrifice said:


> ... and I may just have to make another trip and pick this guy up...


If you do, try get a clear side shot... from this one it's hard to tell but it looks like it has a dark terminal caudal band ? 
If so, not an irritans...


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Possibly S. compressus based on the barring pattern in the spots.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

So do you guys agree that he's probably not a Rhom? They had him marked at $69 and he's about 3"-4" long. Is he worthy of this price tag? IMO I believe that he is, but either way I don't have an extra tank setup anywhere.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm thinking compressus or altuvei.

Definitely need a better pic... detailed and from the side.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks rhom to me.although pics aren't that great n its still young also. My rhom has red anal fin also.might be irritans but I vote rhom. N Macs are lil finger chasers! They think they're badass when they small.Macs are awesome fish.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd say compressus based on the visible barring. Not bad for 70$, but it't not a deal IMO


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Just get a clear side shot. My best guess would be compressus, but without a good side shot that's just a guess based on my belief I see a terminal caudal band and a sign of a dark peduncle.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not irritans...based on what I see...I would say compressus.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm leaning torwards a Hollandi Piranha...very rare and seldom seen on the market...One of my LFS has two of them and they look very similar to the one in your pic...It is hard to tell as I am just taking a stab in the dark just like others...However, here is a pic from Pedro's Aquascapeonline website....they look almost identical...I'm not sayin', I'm just sayin...

View attachment 195859


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

S.hollandi has none or a small terminal band, a dark "V" at the peduncle and no barring. Spotting diminishes below the lateral line.

The above shown specimen has a big terminal caudal band, a faint "V" or no "V" at all at the caudal peduncle and shows bars far below the lateral line.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well here are some vids courtesy of YT to help us...

Irritans...I would definitely say no......






Compressus...maybe......











Hollandi....maybe......


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Hmmm this is a tough one. The store is at least an hour away and I don't have the time to drive back up there anytime soon. I wish I could get some better shots. I now that he was crazy skittish, which is to be expected. It was tough trying to keep my eyes off that crazy little mac that they had. That dude was finger chasing like a beast.

I also think that he looks like that Hollandi in the pic, but I don't know about the spots and bans. If I had an extra tank, I might pick him up just to see what he grows up to be, lol. I guess if things turn around and I find room to setup my 30L I'll run up there and pick him up.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Which store was this?....not that I'm buying - am just curious


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Zip said:


> Which store was this?....not that I'm buying - am just curious


It's Beldts Aquarium.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Sacrifice said:


> It's Beldts Aquarium.


That's surprising - I've never seen anything but reds there, and that is the first time I've heard any St Louis area store selling a serra for a reasonable price.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Zip said:


> It's Beldts Aquarium.


That's surprising - I've never seen anything but reds there, and that is the first time I've heard any St Louis area store selling a serra for a reasonable price.
[/quote]

Yeah the guy told me that he had 4 Gold Macs in the tank just a few weeks ago and sold 3 of them. He has them priced at $25 and this guy labeled "Red Diamond" was going for $69.

He said that he can get Gold's pretty easily. The guy that I was talking to is claims to be the one doing all the ordering. I'm pretty sure that I impressed him a bit. I spent a good 30mins talking about P-Fury and explaining to him the different Ps and their characteristics. It was cool actually having an employee listen and now get upset at their own ignorance. I'll definitely give them a call when I decide to add to my collection.


----------

